
Startup 101 : Should You Form An Inc. or LLC? - Elfan
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1303/Startup-101-Should-You-Form-An-Inc-or-LLC.aspx
======
rjb
Darmesh puts some things into perspective that I was very unclear about.

